# Would nemo and dori get along in my tank?



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a small live reef tank, and right now it just has the two starting damsels in it, but since my reef has been established i want to get a some.. more attractive fish. My Girl wants two percula and a blue tang, because of the movie.. would these fish get along ok in a small live reef tank? would they get too big for it? What else would be ok for such a small reef tank (24gal)? i know i do'nt want anymore then two or three Max, i'd just like to add a little more color


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Two percula are fine but a Blue Tang is out of the question, its gonna get too big and isn't really reef safe.


----------



## Bryjm (Jan 26, 2009)

not exactly correct there, a blue tang is reef safe. But yes, it gets way to big for a 24 gallon tank. A 6 foot long tank is about the minimum for these guys to be really happy.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha yeah sorry everytime I think reef I also think about like calupra and cheeto along with corals and what not lol


----------



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok thanks thats what i was thinking cause it is such a small tank, What about like the two perculas and a royal gramma or something with good color like that? my reef isn't extrememly colorful thats why i'd like to add a few colorful fish


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

24 is a very small tank. I would even stray away from keeping the percs in there, as well as those damsels you have in there now.

Look into smaller fish. I think your best bet for small fish are guppies. Most of them are well tempered, small, and easy to care for. In a tank that size water quality and consistency are going to be problem, not a huge one, but big enough to bother life in the water column.


----------



## connor123 (Mar 22, 2010)

dont just get clown fish and blue tang just so nemo can be with dorey. you have to research them and you must have a big tank due to blue tangs grow very big , and as people say they arnt very reef safe . good luck


----------

